# modif des cavaliers carte-mère avec carte g4



## NeoJF (31 Juillet 2001)

bon, j'ai une MACh Speed G4/400 dons mon G3 beige 233 Dt rev B
j'aimerais modifier les réglages de la vitesse carte-mère pour accélerer sa vitesse (je pense que c'est bien sous MAcOS X... avec un G4) mais à la base, on ne dispose que de 4 cavaliers dans le bloc. pour faire ces réglages, j'utilise donc ces cavaliers que je déplace
cependant, certains réglages nécessitent plus de 4 cavaliers si je dois régler le ration du proc. cependant, d'après la doc de XLR8, le réglage du ratio proc niveau carte-mère n'influt pas sur la vitesse de la carte G4.
Il me semble donc que je devrais pouvoir utiliser tous les cavaliers pour les ratios carte-mère et n'en mettre aucun pour le cpu. Est-ce possible ? N'y a-t'il pas de risque que l'absence de cavaliers entraîne un ratio infini (j'ai de ces idées parfois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sinon, n'y a-t'il pas de pbm à mettre le port PCI à 35 MHz au lieu de 33 et à utiliser dedans une Radeon toute neuve (j'voudais pas la griller, ça fait trois semaines que je l'ai commandée   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et quels sont les vrais risques lorsqu'on overclocke le bus de la carte-mère : c'est vrai quoi, il n'y a pas de moyen de savoir : on sait la temp du proc mais on sait pas si les composants système souffrent ?


----------



## archeos (31 Juillet 2001)

Si la vitesse du bus système n'augmente que de 2 Mhz, il n'y aura pas vraisemblablement une grosse augmentation de température. Et même si la carte accélératrice ne va pas plus directement fonctionner plus vite, les données lui arriveront plus vite donc le processeur aura peu de cycles à tourner dans le vide.
une question : avec OS X, est-il possible d'utiliser le processeur d'un G3 et le G4 d'une carte accélératrice ?


----------



## MarcMame (31 Juillet 2001)

HOULA ! Une petite mise au point s'impose...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les fréquences utilisées dans un ordinateur sont toutes liées entre elles. 
On ne choisit pas aleatoirement sa fréquence de processeur, de bus système et celle du bus PCI.
Les jumpers n'ajustent pas des fréquences mais, comme le dit NeoJF, change le ratio de celles ci. C'est à dire donnent un coefficient multiplicateur par rapport à un quartz de référence : 
La vitesse de référence est celle de la majorité des composants de la carte mère : le bus sytème.
Dans le cas du G3 beige : 66Mhz (66,82Mhz plus exactement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )
Si, à l'aide des jumpers, on modifie la vitesse de ce bus (disons à 75Mhz) toutes les autres vitesses seraient affectées en fonction de leur coeff :
Le processeur passerait de 266Mhz à 300Mhz et le bus PCI de 33Mhz à 37,5Mhz (ce dernier ne le supporterait sans doute pas).
Il est important d'avoir cela en tête lorsque l'on se lance dans ce genre de bidouille...


----------



## MarcMame (31 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par NeoJF:
*d'après la doc de XLR8, le réglage du ratio proc niveau carte-mère n'influt pas sur la vitesse de la carte G4.
Il me semble donc que je devrais pouvoir utiliser tous les cavaliers pour les ratios carte-mère et n'en mettre aucun pour le cpu. Est-ce possible ? N'y a-t'il pas de risque que l'absence de cavaliers entraîne un ratio infini ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Le reglage du ratio du processeur est déporté sur la carte acceleratrice (pour ne pas faire sauter la garantie Apple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Ce qui veut dire que les jumpers correspondant sur la carte mère sont sans doute inactifs. Tu dois pouvoir essayer de les supprimer sans dommage.


----------



## MarcMame (31 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par NeoJF:
*Et quels sont les vrais risques lorsqu'on overclocke le bus de la carte-mère?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ce que je disais plus haut : changer la vitesse du bus système change également la vitesse de tous les autres composants.
Ex : Tu es actuellement avec un bus système à 66,82Mhz
Processeur à 400Mhz (ratio x6)
Bus PCI à 33Mhz (ratio x0,5)

Si tu fais passer le bus système à 70Mhz , le processeur passe à 420Mhz et le bus PCI à 35Mhz.
Ca devrait tenir...


----------



## MarcMame (31 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*Si la vitesse du bus système n'augmente que de 2 Mhz, il n'y aura pas vraisemblablement une grosse augmentation de température. Et même si la carte accélératrice ne va pas plus directement fonctionner plus vite, les données lui arriveront plus vite donc le processeur aura peu de cycles à tourner dans le vide.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Notre ami parlait du bus PCI et non du bus système.
Et je ne sais pas d'où tu sors qu'un processeur puisse tourner dans le vide ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chaque composant d'un ordinateur travaille de manière synchrone avec le reste. Un processeur traite les données à 400Mhz en interne mais la communication avec le monde exterieur se fait à la cadence imposée par le bus système ou ici le bus PCI.
Les 400Mhz du processeur servent à renvoyer les infos traitées le plus vite possible. Le but étant qu'elles passent le moins de temps possible dans le processeur. C'est en général les bus PCI qui attendent les infos du processeur, pas l'inverse.


----------



## MarcMame (31 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*une question : avec OS X, est-il possible d'utiliser le processeur d'un G3 et le G4 d'une carte accélératrice ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE> Je ne comprend pas bien ce que tu veux dire ?
Si ta question est de savoir si l'on peut utiliser simultanement un processeur G3 et un G4 la réponse est définitivement non. Par contre, il existe des cartes acceleratrices à double processeur.


----------



## NeoJF (31 Juillet 2001)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses, ça me servira bien quand je rentrerai du camping, j'essayerai et je vous dirai mes résultats à tous (en espérant ne pas faire imploser mon ptit mac). Vous aurez le droit à quelques stats et des relevés de temp (ouah, ça va être cool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



allez, bonnes vacs à tous et merci


----------



## SuperCed (1 Août 2001)

Ya pas une histoire comme quoi, si on modifie la vitesse du bus, MacOS X ne fonctionne plus???
Info a confirmer...


----------



## NeoJF (10 Août 2001)

non, j'ai essayé avant de mettre la carte g4 et pas de pbm


----------

